# Mask video in Keynote



## andrefrancis (Jan 12, 2008)

Keynote will mask an image to any shape desired, but will not do the same for video. Hopefully Apple will provide this facility in the future or, more simply, to enable a 'punch hole' facility with shapes.

The only workaround I can see is to import a simple (rectangular) shape containing, say, a circle. Then the alpha wand can be used to effectively 'punch' a hole in the rectangle and, via layers, can thus be used as a mask.

Has anyone an easier way to accomplish the same thing?


----------

